# My P's going crazy



## piranha man (Jan 22, 2003)

What is going on with My piranha's they swim around in circles and then they put ther body flat against the gravel and scracth their eyes and face on the ground and sometimes they do the same thing against the aquiriam glass I took agood look at there face to see if I see any parasites but I dont see a thing can some one please help.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds like signs of poor water quality or sometimes they just get an itch


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

what about adding another filter or monortoring them a bit more???
:0


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine do that sometimes also, although not on a regular basis, and I dont think anyone knows the reason why. We can speculate all we want but I know my water quality is good. I have higher ph and I thought this may be the reason but I really dont know. What I do know is that my fish have not hurt themselves doing this, I have talked to numerous others whose p's do the same thing, and I have never seen a parasite on them so I am not too worried about it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you should check the water - just in case.
and a water change would not hurt.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Mine do that sometimes also, although not on a regular basis, and I dont think anyone knows the reason why. We can speculate all we want but I know my water quality is good. I have higher ph and I thought this may be the reason but I really dont know. What I do know is that my fish have not hurt themselves doing this, I have talked to numerous others whose p's do the same thing, and I have never seen a parasite on them so I am not too worried about it.


I've seen other fish in my piranha tank do the same (even my dumb-ass pleco), so I think it's just an annoying itch...

I agree with Grosse: as long as they don't do it on a regular basis and very frequently, I would worry about it. I have plenty of filtration, surface agitation and currents in my tank, and do a 25% water change once per week, and my fish do it too. They actually kinda seem to enjoy it, because when they do it, it's with great enthousiasm...


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

it is to losen or get ride of some of their scals


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

mines also do this sometimes... so i hope activepulse is right....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

all the p's i have owned have done this and water quality is good ,i allways thought it may have had something to do with my ph also as we have between 7.5-8.0 in our area and i wont use buffers but the ph is always constant basicly we are just guessing but if it is just now and them it should be ok


----------

